
This 15 year old is making 500K a year in the babysitting business - riaface
http://mashable.com/2015/02/26/babysitting-entrepreneur/
======
jakobegger
Impressive. This is a perfect example of how hard work alone doesn't make you
rich; you also need a cut from other people's hard work to make lots of money.
Pretty amazing to realize this at age 15.

------
riaface
This makes me feel like the fictional Babysitters Club didn't have a solid
enough business plan.

